# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hooking AH Supply 2X55 kit to On/Off Switch



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking of purchasing 2X55 kit for my 29 gallon. I'm going to build my own hood/enclosure. I wanted to attach an on/off switch similar to the ones in houses, on the outside of the casing so I can easily turn them on. Is this easy to do or is there an alternate route I should consider? I've never done anything like this, your experience will help.

Thanks,

-John N.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

How about a timer? I have all my lights (AH, Coralife Aqualights, DIY's) plugged into timers, so that all the lighting periods are consistent or easily adjusted.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I think if you look http://www.ahsupply.com They should have instructions on how to put it on a switch. I had my 2 x 13 watt kit in a 10 gallon strip light kit. It was put on the switch. Just try looking at AHs site. John you buying it from Robert?


----------



## Keithjon (Dec 31, 2005)

A wall switch for a house will work, but, it is a bit of overkill. Go to Home Depot, Lowes, any home improvement store, or lighting shop and look in the light department for a replacement switch like is on a table lamp. It is small and is rated to work on a 150 watt light bulb, which, is more than what you are going to be controlling. The switch will have two wires. One goes to the black wire coming out of the ballast and the other goes to the black wire from the cord that plugs into the wall. The white wire from the ballast and the white wire from the cord are tied together using a wire nut. The green wire from the cord is attached the metal case of the ballast. Go to Wal-Mart are any other store and get a timer with a three prong plug. I think mine cost me five or six dollars. My light goes on at 07:00 and go off at 19:00.

I installed a 1 X 55 light kit from AH in the same hood that came with my 29g tank, about ten months ago, and it looks great. The plants and fish seem to like it too. The instructions where easy to follow and very complete. You should have approximately 42 thousand Lux. That is almost half what you would get on a sunny day from the sun; 100 thousand Lux.


Keithjon


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Silly me. I forgot all about a timer. But I guess its good info to add an On/Off switch too. My primary purchase consideration will be from Robert's AB store. But I also wanted to get the GE 9325k bulbs since I like the look they provide for my reds, so I might purchase the bulbs from another location, and retrokit from ahsupply. But we'll see, I'm still thinking about a coralife 65w fixture too for the 29 gallon. Any thoughts there?


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

You might check out the 30" Coralife Aqualight T5 double linear strip
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=58121&IDProductRelationship=336


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I had that kit over a 29 gallon tank, and it worked very well, I was able to grow glosso flat. I think the AH supply kit is far superior to the coralife fixtures because of the reflectors, they make a huge diffrence.

To hook up a switch you simply put it between the plug, and the balast, *DON'T* put the switch between the bulb and the balast. When you buy the kit, I think it has directions on how to do this.

HTH,
Whiskey


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

All planted aquariums should be on a timer, all you have to do is plug them into a power strip thats plugged into a timer. Easy as pie!


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> All planted aquariums should be on a timer, all you have to do is plug them into a power strip thats plugged into a timer. Easy as pie!


I agree, however I have found that it is nice to have a second power switch to shut the light off and move it for matnince without messing up your timer. (too many white dots from staring into lights while doing water changes







)

Whiskey


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I have my lights plugged into an appliance timer, which is then plugged into a power strip. I'm talking about the $4 appliance/light timers available from the hardware store. Not all timers have the third ground prong on the plug. You want the third ground prong.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

what's the risk of not having a grounding plug? I have a 3 prong adaptor that I attached to my fixture and plugged into the wall. I didn't screw in the bottom portion of the adaptor, so I guess I'm not technically grounded. It's been running more than half a year now. I have another tank attached to a timer with an adaptor too. Now you have me thinking, future danger looming ahead?

-John N.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

It essentially provides a second path to ground in case there is any current leakage and ensures electrical devices are at the same voltage level in reference to each other(called ground loop). 

Remember those stories of musicians getting electrocuted when the grab the mike stand and the amp at the same time. The third prong prevents that from happening.

Some of the newer power tools are "internally grounded" meaning they use the the ground for this purpose. Your aquarium should have a ground prong and GFCI at the outlet.

Some hard core electricians may give a more accurate answer, but thats the crux of it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have my lights, with a ground plug, plugged into a power strip, and then the power strip is plugged into a timer without a ground plug using a three prong to two prong adapter. Does that work?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you call Kim at AH I am sure he would be more than happy to assist in any way possible. With my total uselessness when it comes to electrical things, I have spoken with him several times and he has always been gracious and helpful.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Robert,
In that configuration, the earth ground has an open connection (is not connected). I feel safer with he connection there. I can't remember how the ballast wiring is set up, but if there is an earth ground wire, it should be connected. The earth ground is should be the green wire.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree I would always have the ground connected, your GFI won't trip if that ground is not connected because it detects power leaking to ground. If you have your hands in the tank, and drop the light in, you want that GFI to trip.

HTH,
Whiskey


----------



## UNV_Rasta (Nov 20, 2010)

Keithjon said:


> A wall switch for a house will work, but, it is a bit of overkill. Go to Home Depot, Lowes, any home improvement store, or lighting shop and look in the light department for a replacement switch like is on a table lamp. It is small and is rated to work on a 150 watt light bulb, which, is more than what you are going to be controlling. The switch will have two wires. One goes to the black wire coming out of the ballast and the other goes to the black wire from the cord that plugs into the wall. The white wire from the ballast and the white wire from the cord are tied together using a wire nut. The green wire from the cord is attached the metal case of the ballast. Go to Wal-Mart are any other store and get a timer with a three prong plug. I think mine cost me five or six dollars. My light goes on at 07:00 and go off at 19:00.
> 
> I installed a 1 X 55 light kit from AH in the same hood that came with my 29g tank, about ten months ago, and it looks great. The plants and fish seem to like it too. The instructions where easy to follow and very complete. You should have approximately 42 thousand Lux. That is almost half what you would get on a sunny day from the sun; 100 thousand Lux.
> 
> Keithjon


Thank you so much for this post. Helped me almost 5 years later!!! Thanks, couldn't figure out how to hook up the switch


----------

